# Powerpoint 2003 - Inserting Pix into Text Box



## franklyorange (Feb 14, 2008)

I want to insert a picture into a text box (or text placeholder) on my slide, so that the text wraps around the picture. It works in Word fine, but need steps to do it in Powerpoint.


----------



## eric996 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't believe that this is possible in Powerpoint. They do not have the same word wrapping properties as Microsoft Word. For a workaround, you can do this:

Create the image with the word wrap in Microsoft Word. Highlight or Ctrl+A to highlight all and right-click copy or Ctrl+C to copy contents.

Go to your powerpoint slide, go to Edit and Paste Special (You may have to hit the down arrows to show it in your edit menu) A dialog box will come up. Make sure to paste as Microsoft Office Word Document Object. 

This should allow you to put word wrapping around object in powerpoint.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I dont thing Powerpoint offers the same word wrap formatting as Word , I may be wrong 

One way to do it would be 
create in word so you get the effect you are after
then select all in word
Copy
Paste special - into powerpoint slide by choosing the paste as a picture


----------



## eric996 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup, thats pretty much the jist of it and the only way you can go about word wrapping an image in Powerpoint.


----------

